# Mercedes style holden cruze tail lights



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys I am wondering if it is safe to wire these, if it is legal in the US, and if anyone has installed these on a US cruze....Fit Chevrolet Cruze LED Tail Light 2009 11 Mercedes Benz Type All Smoke Black | eBay

they are hot as ****...I don't like the one's available to the US cruze's. It'll go perfect with my cg black dual halo projectors!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Warning, they are NOT plug and play. The connector is very different, you will hate your life once you start splicing stuff.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Speaking of - did any vendors every created a Plug and Play version for the US Cruze?


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Warning, they are NOT plug and play. The connector is very different, you will hate your life once you start splicing stuff.



It really wasn't THAT bad.... At least for my BMW style ones. Tested each wire by battery and matched it to factory. Helps if you buy factory bulb harnesses to cut up to keep the stock ones if you decide to go back to factory.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe there is a write up done or at least explains which wire is for which on here.


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks guys i appreciate it. oh and i found the write up. i guess i missed it when i was searching idk how. but buying an extra harness is a great idea!


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Post pictures when you're done - I am going to get mine done sometime in May! Let us know how the installation goes.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Legality wise... answer is no as it will not have a stamped dot.

will you get hassled, i doubt it. The day's of clear tails and "altezza" tail lights are over so i doubt a cop would bother.

But thats up to you.

I ran black house st170 headlights and tail lights that i had shipped from germany for my focus and ran them for 2 years before i parted way's.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Did you ever get these lights? They're the same ones I plan to get in a few weeks. Really wish they were plug & play..but, that's not going to be a problem. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> Did you ever get these lights? They're the same ones I plan to get in a few weeks. Really wish they were plug & play..but, that's not going to be a problem.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Any way you could do a step by step how-to write up or even make a video of the procedure when you get these and put them in?


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Any way you could do a step by step how-to write up or even make a video of the procedure when you get these and put them in?


Yeah, I'll see what I can do. It'll be a little while till I get them though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

JstCruzn said:


> I believe there is a write up done or at least explains which wire is for which on here.


Can someone post a link, I can't seem to find it...


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

They are very hard to find. I found them on ebay but otherwise not easy to find on a retailer's site. And no i haven't bought them yet I've been busy with my audio system. its like a 10 speaker system. two 6x9 subs in the rear deck and 4x component speakers (yes I made the rear doors with tweeters!). Sounds phenominal. headlights and taillights will have to wait awhile because I've been tuning the car. I may just wait until october when my warranty runs out.


----------



## ScottJohnson (May 4, 2013)

I guess the legal issues will definitely come your way. The last thing the German car giant Mercedes is that their imitations running along the road.


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

ScottJohnson said:


> I guess the legal issues will definitely come your way. The last thing the German car giant Mercedes is that their imitations running along the road.


yeah true. I may have to risk it if I want the look I am going for. If not then oh well guess I'll have to opt in for the "bmw" type ones or hope another kick a$$ version comes out


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Chyeab0i said:


> yeah true. I may have to risk it if I want the look I am going for. If not then oh well guess I'll have to opt in for the "bmw" type ones or hope another kick a$$ version comes out


Which BMW type? The ones from CarID look ok ...but not realistically BMW. I have the ones that look like a 5 series I imported from china - I posted pics below

Whether you decide to do Mercedes or something else - don't be afraid of the wiring its really not that hard. I invested in 2 additional factory connectors with bulbs (maybe 60.00 total) so I can go back to stock any time I want. I just cut up the OEM harnesses and cut the Chinese harness off the headlight and rewired it using PosiTap connectors. Had them since before Xmas and still work beautifully.


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

Sonic said:


> Which BMW type? The ones from CarID look ok ...but not realistically BMW. I have the ones that look like a 5 series I imported from china - I posted pics below
> 
> Whether you decide to do Mercedes or something else - don't be afraid of the wiring its really not that hard. I invested in 2 additional factory connectors with bulbs (maybe 60.00 total) so I can go back to stock any time I want. I just cut up the OEM harnesses and cut the Chinese harness off the headlight and rewired it using PosiTap connectors. Had them since before Xmas and still work beautifully.


yeah i read somewhere that you should just invest in the oem harness so you can do that. probably makes legality a non issues...i just want to pass inspections so if it doesn't pass i know next time to swap it before i go get it done. If i go with the black cg headlights then ill go with the mercedes tail lights...if i get the headlights with the tube led in stead of individual leds...it'll match the bmw one you have perfectly. not sure yet but i really appreciate your input. do you know any post that tells me which wire is witch? i am great at wiring i just not no great at no chinese! lol


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Chyeab0i said:


> yeah i read somewhere that you should just invest in the oem harness so you can do that. probably makes legality a non issues...i just want to pass inspections so if it doesn't pass i know next time to swap it before i go get it done. If i go with the black cg headlights then ill go with the mercedes tail lights...if i get the headlights with the tube led in stead of individual leds...it'll match the bmw one you have perfectly. not sure yet but i really appreciate your input. do you know any post that tells me which wire is witch? i am great at wiring i just not no great at no chinese! lol


Funny you mention the tube LED for headlights.... I went with those as well (Those were plug and play) 


As for the wiring - I really wanted to do a write up but in the 4 hour process I was just so focused on getting it right - maybe when I have time ..... However - what I did is this:The OEM wiring is self explanatory as you know where your city light, brake, turn, and reverse wiring is as the bulbs and sockets come with the harness. For the Chinese taillight, after cutting the connector off, I just connected the ground and then tested each power line to a 9v battery (ground touching negative and then sticking each of the other wires to positive) - even though it isn't enough voltage to fully power the LED's it was enough to light them and indicate what wire went where. The good thing is that internationally black seems to always be ground, if not black then green. In my case the BMW taillights came with a black, Green, red, white, and yellow.... lol. Plus if you ever connect LEDs backwards like those map light bulbs they just wont work - so you never have to fear blow out when testing. 


P.S. Also included an old pic I took of the rear when I received the taillights. If you notice the White wire was the longest and therefor was the backup as the BMW style relocates it to the trunk side and the trunk piece also came with green/black same as the main piece green indicating city lighting black being ground I was able to tell this from the mini connector and how it connected to the connector on trunk side. As the trunk side connector WAS plug and play - just not the main side.

Good Luck!


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

Woah! Thanks for the info. I am more confident doing it now and thanks for the pics It kinda swayed my decision towards the tube leds they look nice! I was going to get halo ring projector fog lights but with the dual halo's on the other headlights i thought it would be wayyy too much lights. I am sure this write up will help many. Whether it is a week or year from now..ill definitly shoot you pics of my install! 



Sonic said:


> Funny you mention the tube LED for headlights.... I went with those as well (Those were plug and play)
> 
> 
> As for the wiring - I really wanted to do a write up but in the 4 hour process I was just so focused on getting it right - maybe when I have time ..... However - what I did is this:The OEM wiring is self explanatory as you know where your city light, brake, turn, and reverse wiring is as the bulbs and sockets come with the harness. For the Chinese taillight, after cutting the connector off, I just connected the ground and then tested each power line to a 9v battery (ground touching negative and then sticking each of the other wires to positive) - even though it isn't enough voltage to fully power the LED's it was enough to light them and indicate what wire went where. The good thing is that internationally black seems to always be ground, if not black then green. In my case the BMW taillights came with a black, Green, red, white, and yellow.... lol. Plus if you ever connect LEDs backwards like those map light bulbs they just wont work - so you never have to fear blow out when testing.
> ...


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Chyeab0i said:


> Woah! Thanks for the info. I am more confident doing it now and thanks for the pics It kinda swayed my decision towards the tube leds they look nice! I was going to get halo ring projector fog lights but with the dual halo's on the other headlights i thought it would be wayyy too much lights. I am sure this write up will help many. Whether it is a week or year from now..ill definitly shoot you pics of my install!


Good to hear and will look forward to it! You'll definitely have to post with final choice! You can't loose with whatever you choose at it will be extremely unique as there are only a handful on this forum that have done head/tails/or both!

I will say that I was interested in the VW style headlights and even the dual square tubed projectors but I was fearful of how bright the the surrounds or LEDs really were. I also liked the design of these as lines and shape are similar to the current malibu and new Impalas headlights for a sportier OEM look. I will note that the tube LEDs on mine are bright in cloudy or night and look fantastic but on a sunny day you can hardly tell - no where the true DRL like an AUDI has. As for the Halo, it isn't that bright either (less then the tubing) and when HIDs are on you barely notice the HALO but the tubing looks fantastic. I actually prefer this as I think if the halos and tubing were both noticeable it would be somewhat overkill. I'd also note that the tubing is a true white and will match perfectly with OEM 4300K HID color and not the bluish 5000K or 6000K which I'm really happy about (as it looks factory). I would say the tubing is on par with what Hyundai is now including on the velostar or elantra.

View attachment 13983


----------



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

Sonic said:


> Good to hear and will look forward to it! You'll definitely have to post with final choice! You can't loose with whatever you choose at it will be extremely unique as there are only a handful on this forum that have done head/tails/or both!
> 
> I will say that I was interested in the VW style headlights and even the dual square tubed projectors but I was fearful of how bright the the surrounds or LEDs really were. I also liked the design of these as lines and shape are similar to the current malibu and new Impalas headlights for a sportier OEM look. I will note that the tube LEDs on mine are bright in cloudy or night and look fantastic but on a sunny day you can hardly tell - no where the true DRL like an AUDI has. As for the Halo, it isn't that bright either (less then the tubing) and when HIDs are on you barely notice the HALO but the tubing looks fantastic. I actually prefer this as I think if the halos and tubing were both noticeable it would be somewhat overkill. I'd also note that the tubing is a true white and will match perfectly with OEM 4300K HID color and not the bluish 5000K or 6000K which I'm really happy about (as it looks factory). I would say the tubing is on par with what Hyundai is now including on the velostar or elantra.
> 
> View attachment 13983


09 2012 Chevy Cruze Dual Halo Projector Solid DRL Headlights Lamps Black Housing | eBay

check out those...like yours but dual!!!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Chyeab0i said:


> 09 2012 Chevy Cruze Dual Halo Projector Solid DRL Headlights Lamps Black Housing | eBay
> 
> check out those...like yours but dual!!!


I like those! But, I don't like halos.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Chyeab0i said:


> 09 2012 Chevy Cruze Dual Halo Projector Solid DRL Headlights Lamps Black Housing | eBay
> 
> check out those...like yours but dual!!!





TGrayEco said:


> I like those! But, I don't like halos.


 I like those, but they seem to be built a little too simple.... almost too much plastic looking. But who knows they may look tons better in person - I say go for it!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

So, I'm holding off on the Mercedes style tail lights. There is a US based company who is in the process of making these plug and play. I was told by them they should be available mid July. So I'll wait and get them...no need to butcher my wiring then.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

TGrayEco said:


> So, I'm holding off on the Mercedes style tail lights. There is a US based company who is in the process of making these plug and play. I was told by them they should be available mid July. So I'll wait and get them...no need to butcher my wiring then.


Was I talking to you on YouTube about it? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Was I talking to you on YouTube about it?
> 
> I don't believe that was me. But, I did see your post about Technostalgia. I contacted them and got put on their email list so I'll know when the lights are available.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> XtremeAaron said:
> 
> 
> > Was I talking to you on YouTube about it?
> ...


----------

